# Justin Bieber infrange tutti i record. Supera i Beatles.



## admin (10 Gennaio 2016)

Justin Bieber sta infrangendo tutti i record musicali. Il cantante canadese va fortissimo in tutto il mondo, in particolare in Inghilterra. Nella Official Singles Chart, Bieber è riuscito a piazzare sul podio tutti e tre i suoi singoli: Sorry, What do you mean? e Love Yourself. E' la prima volta nella storia della musica inglese. Nemmeno i Beatles erano arrivati a tanto.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2016)

La musica è FINITA.


----------



## Tic (10 Gennaio 2016)

Le canzoni sono orecchiabili, ed è migliorato tanto dagli esordi, ovvio però che si porterà sempre l'etichetta di bimbom.... e delle fan di 12-13 anni


----------



## BB7 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Molto bello l'ultimo album


----------



## mandraghe (10 Gennaio 2016)

Mi consola il fatto che tra vent'anni Bieber non se lo ricorderà nessuno e molti si vergogneranno pure di averlo ascoltato; mentre i Beatles (ma anche gli Stones, i Pink Floyd i Led Zeppelin ecc.) saranno sempre ascoltati assiduamente e con piacere.


----------



## Hammer (10 Gennaio 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Le canzoni sono orecchiabili, ed è migliorato tanto dagli esordi, ovvio però che si porterà sempre l'etichetta di bimbom.... e delle fan di 12-13 anni



Tanto mica le scrive lui


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Le canzoni sono orecchiabili, ed è migliorato tanto dagli esordi, ovvio però che si porterà sempre l'etichetta di bimbom.... e delle fan di 12-13 anni



.
"Sorry" e "What do you mean?" secondo me sono carine.


----------



## vota DC (10 Gennaio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi consola il fatto che tra vent'anni Bieber non se lo ricorderà nessuno e molti si vergogneranno pure di averlo ascoltato; mentre i Beatles (ma anche gli Stones, i Pink Floyd i Led Zeppelin ecc.) saranno sempre ascoltati assiduamente e con piacere.



Alle medie si studia musica classica e c'è qualche cenno ai Beatles, non agli altri tre. Comunque gli ascoltatori originari sono ancora in vita, conosco nuovi ascoltatori di Beatles e Pink Floyd ma degli altri due neanche citati in chiacchiere da bar, morti gli ascoltatori originari non se ne sentirà parlare. Che poi anche l'Atari aveva qualità migliore delle controparti eppure non se lo filava nessuno.


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Colui che sputava dal balcone sui fans


----------



## mandraghe (10 Gennaio 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Alle medie si studia musica classica e c'è qualche cenno ai Beatles, non agli altri tre. Comunque gli ascoltatori originari sono ancora in vita, conosco nuovi ascoltatori di Beatles e Pink Floyd ma degli altri due neanche citati in chiacchiere da bar, morti gli ascoltatori originari non se ne sentirà parlare. Che poi anche l'Atari aveva qualità migliore delle controparti eppure non se lo filava nessuno.



Mah non condivido tanto: se parli con gente del ramo credo che, ad. es., un batterista non può prescindere dalle innovazioni di John Bonham ed un chitarrista che voglia davvero imparare dovrebbe studiare la tecnica di Jimmy Page. Ma comunque i miei erano solo esempi per spiegare come chi fa buona musica rimanga, chi invece fa musica commerciale sparisce presto (anche se fa la grana...). Poi ovviamente compositori come Mozart e Beethoven sono su un'altra dimensione. 

E però è davvero avvilente che oggi si pensi prima al business e poi alla musica, fino agli anni '70 non succedeva.


----------



## Hammer (10 Gennaio 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Alle medie si studia musica classica e c'è qualche cenno ai Beatles, non agli altri tre. Comunque gli ascoltatori originari sono ancora in vita, conosco nuovi ascoltatori di Beatles e Pink Floyd ma degli altri due neanche citati in chiacchiere da bar, morti gli ascoltatori originari non se ne sentirà parlare. Che poi anche l'Atari aveva qualità migliore delle controparti eppure non se lo filava nessuno.



Se ho capito bene, dici che non ci sono ascoltatori non-originari dei Led Zeppelin? Assolutamente falso


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Alle medie si studia musica classica e c'è qualche cenno ai Beatles, non agli altri tre. Comunque gli ascoltatori originari sono ancora in vita, conosco nuovi ascoltatori di Beatles e Pink Floyd* ma degli altri due neanche citati in chiacchiere da bar, morti gli ascoltatori originari non se ne sentirà parlare.* Che poi anche l'Atari aveva qualità migliore delle controparti eppure non se lo filava nessuno.



non capisco il nesso di questa frase. 

la musica non ha bisogno di essere tramandata (soprattutto al giorno d'oggi, dove con un clic ti procuri la discografia intera di un artista), se qualcuno avrà voglia di ascoltarseli, lo farà tranquillamente, anche se in giro non li ascolterà più nessuno.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Gennaio 2016)

Tristezza a palate.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Justin Bieber sta infrangendo tutti i record musicali. Il cantante canadese va fortissimo in tutto il mondo, in particolare in Inghilterra. Nella Official Singles Chart, Bieber è riuscito a piazzare sul podio tutti e tre i suoi singoli: Sorry, What do you mean? e Love Yourself. E' la prima volta nella storia della musica inglese. Nemmeno i Beatles erano arrivati a tanto.



A me fa schifo anche se piazza 10 singoli nella top ten..


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (11 Gennaio 2016)

è comunque una notizia migliore di montolivo capitano del medrano!!

P.S. : poichè mi RIFIUTO di chiamare "Milan" quella roba che appare sui campi di calcio ogni domenica, ho deciso di chiamarla "Medrano". Un nome direi più che appropriato!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> è comunque una notizia migliore di montolivo capitano del medrano!!
> 
> P.S. : poichè mi RIFIUTO di chiamare "Milan" quella roba che appare sui campi di calcio ogni domenica, ho deciso di chiamarla "Medrano". Un nome direi più che appropriato!!




Fai come tutti FC Giannino


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2016)

Tornate On Topic


----------



## davoreb (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il titolo comunque è come al solito in ambiente giornalistico una falsità o almeno un esagerazione "infrange tutti i recordi".

Questo ha venduto in tutto si e no 20 milioni di album e con i singoli 50-60 milioni (ho dato una veloce occhiata su internet), i Beatles in tutto hanno superato il miliardo tra album e singoli.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Oggi va così.... + una roba fa schifo e è trash più ha successo... Bieberon, miley cirus.... in tv tutte le porcate tipo GF, maria de filippi... i ragazzetti di oggi (per fortuna non tutti... ) sono lobotomizzati ben bene dai media spazzatura


----------

